# Types of Handwrap for Beginners in Boxing, Kickboxing, Muay Thai, MMA etc.



## KangTsai (Aug 19, 2016)

This is just a post highlighting different types of handwrap for beginners who would like to purchase some along with gloves.

*Cotton
*
The most common type of handwrap. They don't wear too badly, provides the best wrist support and they are cheap. Quality really is the same among cotton wraps. They will require washing after use if you want them smelling okay. 

*Mexican
*
Handwrap made of elastic fabric. Notable example is Everlast's Flexcool wraps. Absorbs shock much better than traditional cotton wraps, flexible, NO NEED FOR WASHING FOR SEVERAL USES as these are typically breathable. However, much less durable, strands of fabric can spring out into big clouds of material, and most caution advised: can lead to discomfort, pain or circulation problems if wrapped too tightly. I recommend wrapping beyond the wrists.

*Quick-Wrap/Lazy Man's Wraps
*
They look like grappling gloves but are intended as substitutes for wraps. Typically padded at the knuckle area with foam or gel. They're easy to wear and look much less cooler (hue hue). Special washing required.

*Gauze
*
Competition use only. Gauze wraps are just bands of gauze with some tape. They're disposable and are generally cut and thrown away after use. You won't be using gauze any time soon.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 19, 2016)

By the way they do propper tape for the gauze wraps that look dead sexy.


----------

